# cadet branch chatroom



## mcpl_spunky (4 Mar 2005)

ok heres the deal I think that it wuold be cool to have a chat room for thew cadets branchof this site wouldn't you ?


----------



## Burrows (4 Mar 2005)

I think it would be "cool" for you to type coherently.

You can always use the normal chat room.  at the drop down information bar at the top click Army.ca Chatroom.  Until that one gets filled I see no reason to have another one.


----------



## 407QOCH (5 Mar 2005)

Good point.


----------

